# Encore cette phrase "envoi impossible car le relais n'est pas autorisé"



## PDD (12 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous, mon nouvel Iphone 6s allait bien et je décide d'ajouter un compte (Exchange) en plus du compte lié au serveur de mon université. Instantanément il est devenu impossible de répondre ou d'envoyer un mail avec mon compte habituel. "le relais n'est pas autorisé" (???) et le message se met dans la boite d'envois. Ce problème a déjà été signalé maintes fois mais moi je sèche. Mon compte icloud fonctionne normalement lui. Merci de votre aide. Curieusement mon ancien 5S qui a exactement les mêmes réglages fonctionne parfaitement aussi.
ps : désolé mais je mets ce message à la bonne place dans applications Iphone.


----------



## PDD (13 Septembre 2018)

J'ai solutionné mon problème en supprimant le compte puis en le récréant avec exactement les mêmes paramètres. Tout refonctionne normalement mais je ne sais pas pourquoi...


----------



## PDD (13 Septembre 2018)

Ma joie n'a duré que deux heures, le problème est revenu. J'ai contacté mon fournisseur et j'attends sa réponse.


----------



## PDD (17 Septembre 2018)

Je donne la solution qui semble fonctionner chez moi. Dans la configuration du compte pour le serveur d'envoi "smtp", l'Iphone m'indiquait que le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe (déjà donnés pour le serveur de réception) étaient facultatifs. Je les ai réinscrits et mes messages partent à nouveau.


----------



## PDD (17 Septembre 2018)

Encore déçu, quelques messages sont bien partis puis de nouveau ils se mettent dans la boite "non envoyé" ...le message "le relais n'est pas autorisé" a disparu et à la place "vérifier les paramêtres du serveur d'envoi".


----------



## PDD (20 Septembre 2018)

Voila problème définitivement (?) fini, tout refonctionne parfaitement depuis 3 jours mais je n'ai pas compris ni le pourquoi, ni le comment.Tous mes paramètres du serveur d'envois étaient bons, un nom d'utilisateur a été changé pour les envois (mais il avait déjà été essayé sans succès). Je suis passé hier à IOS 12 et aucun soucis jusqu'à présent.


----------

